# Cheyenne



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open 41 back to LB: 1, 3, 6-11, 13, 14, 16, 18-22, 25, 27, 31-43, 46, 48-55, 57

Double land blind, should finish tonight.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

take me back to good old Cheyenneo.....where the cowboys and Indians play....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qual results:

1st rylee and Esther
2nd piper and Peterson
3rd bullett and Schrader
4th izzy and Ruppert
RJ manny and Robby
Jams: Katy and Ted, turq and Tim, ace and Ted


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Pencils were SHARP, 18 back to water blind: 1, 3, 7, 8, 10, 11, 14, 16, 18, 22, 25, 27, 34, 38, 43, 51, 54, 57


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

I think there was a super secret keyhole the judges never revealed.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Esther & Rylee on their second Qualifying WIN. And way to go Shane & Bill with getting a piece of it.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to fourth:
1,3,10,16,18,22,25,27,34,38,50,51,54


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to poison bird landblind run over middle mark of first series.
1:4-8,11,15-21, 23,24,26,27,30,31,33,35,38-41,43.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st-Pacer/Boice
2nd-Arson/Trott
3rd-Gretzky/Schrader
4th-Ram/Peterson
RJ-Jaz/Cruickshank
Js
Plick/Schrader
Darbi/Wright
Corky/Peterson
Sinner/Morton

Congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## TK's (Feb 23, 2010)

Congradulations to Bart and Ram ( TK's Nikki's Ramblin Child ) on there Open 4th place finish. Terry


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to Waterblind.
1,5,6,8,15,16,17,19,21,23,24,26,27,31,33,38,39,40.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all!

Aaron*


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to watermarks.
1,5,15,21,24,27,38,40.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM results
1. Sundance/Bowles
2. Nitro/Pingatore
3. Rainey/Boley
4. Chili/Boley
RJ Sport/ E. McCartney
Jams Rosie/Harris Pepper/Homberg. Tia/Caire


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Any Info on the Derby?


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Brian! Way to go! Congratulations !


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

MikeBoley said:


> AM results
> 1. Sundance/Bowles
> 2. Nitro/Pingatore
> 3. Rainey/Boley
> ...


*Big congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats to my training bud Brian Bowles and the Sundance Kid for winning the Am. We are all proud!

Congrats to all who placed or finished!!! 

Thanks to Max and Marcie (Jiggy) for all their help with the Open. 

Thanks to Kenny Trott, Bill Schrader, Bart Peterson for supporting the Cheyenne Retriever Club. 

Thanks to all the people that helped and work so hard to get it all done, Brian, Nate, Jill, Doug, Joel, Wayne and Tracey. 

If I forgot anyone thank you to! What a great weekend!!! And if you missed the B-Que for shame it was to die for. Nate did it again!

Hope to see you at the Cheyenne, Centennial Derby Qual the forh of July weekend and at CRC ll in Tie Siding, WY in August.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Brian and Sundance!! Briezy and I are so happy for you!!


Andy and Momma Briezy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Atta boy Mike Boley. Going into the National Am with a good head of steam.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Big congrats Mr Bowles!!

Gooser


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Thanks ya'll. Everybody should thank Barry Cruickshank. Without him there would not be a Cheyenne club.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!

SUNDANCE & BRIAN ON THE AMATEUR WIN

PAPA CRUISE IS PROUD!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Vicki said! I bet Mama Briezy is pretty darn proud, too!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice Job DeWitt!!! Congrats


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to D/ Pacer and big woohoo to Brian /Sundance.


----------

